# My Dog's are no Longer Messy Water Drinkers.



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Usually my dogs are the sloppiest water drinkers. They will leave puddles of water 5 feet from the water bowl. 3 days ago I bought a 3 gallon water bowl, one of those water feeders that the water comes out when the water level gets low. Well they are not too fond of it because of the bubbles that come up when they drink because the water level gets low. They watch it while they drink and they drink REALLY REALLY slow and don't leave water puddles everywhere now! I think my oldest Apollo may even actually like the bubbles. He will drink and watch, scoot away when the bubbles come up and then go back to the water and keep watching it. It's really cute.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

One of these?









Or a fountain? I have the one pictured above and I still have water all over my kitchen. I've tried fountains as well but didn't find them any better and they dirty quicker IMO.

I'm glad its working for you! I've resigned myself to having throw rugs and towels all over the kitchen.


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yep, It's one of those!


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I had one of those but Rocky disliked the bubbles so much he ended up becoming dehydrated. I had to get rid of it.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Emoore said:


> I had one of those but Rocky disliked the bubbles so much he ended up becoming dehydrated. I had to get rid of it.


Even before I read your post, that is what I was thinking - if the dogs hate it that much, wouldn't there be a risk of them not drinking enough?


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, but they drink enough. I have to refill it every day.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Eh, the thirst drives them to the water, if they like the bubbles or not. 

I had one of these too and have to get a new one since I left it with my parents. So I am definitely going to get a new one. I LOVE it. Especially in summertime I had to refill the bowls in an hourly basis because they not only are sloppy water drinkers but they go in there with their paws too. 

So most of the water was always gone, it changed once i had one of the waterstations


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

How much water fits in the container...


----------



## Heagler870 (Jun 27, 2009)

2 gallons. There is always a little bit left over but I refill it in the mornings for fresh water. Riley does most of the drinking. 

I know my old roommate has one and her lab is terrified of it. The other 2 dogs use it except one. She has to set an extra bowl down for her lab. Her dog is also scarred of guitars.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

I just got one and my 10 month old puppy is also scared of the bubbles. I think he drinks a little slower from it which is ok because he is a big gulper.

This may be a stupid question but when you need to refill the bottle do you have to put the whole thing into the sink so you don't dump water on the floor? I was scared to fill it all the way until I could figure out how to refill it with out making a huge mess.


----------



## ST33L3R (Nov 17, 2010)

Heagler870 said:


> Usually my dogs are the sloppiest water drinkers. They will leave puddles of water 5 feet from the water bowl. 3 days ago I bought a 3 gallon water bowl, one of those water feeders that the water comes out when the water level gets low. Well they are not too fond of it because of the bubbles that come up when they drink because the water level gets low. They watch it while they drink and they drink REALLY REALLY slow and don't leave water puddles everywhere now! I think my oldest Apollo may even actually like the bubbles. He will drink and watch, scoot away when the bubbles come up and then go back to the water and keep watching it. It's really cute.


We have one of those ... when it bubbles he jumps on it and all the gallons of water come pouring out faster, and it rolls so it can flood further. I don't remember the last time my socks where dry. I asked santa for a wet vac this year.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use the "2 towels on the floor" method. he drips, i put my foot
on the towel and wipe up. you never have to bend down. :crazy:


----------



## petlovercoupons (Oct 12, 2011)

*Neater Feeder*

Try the Neater Feeder www.neaterfeeder.com and you can you coupon code V1075 to get 10% off


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I had one, loved it! Filled it in the tub. BUT... dh didn't put it on right one morning and I awoke to a flood on my kitchen floor. So now we just use big stainless bowls on boot trays and a mat on tile floor. Plus at one point I used to get the refillable jugs and refill them when we got our own bottled water (water cooler) but Oz figured out how to get the tops off the water bottles, those plastic tear away things they give out free at the water filling places. I came out to something like 8 jugs of water (hadn't been put away) all missing their caps and a very proud pup.


----------

